
Show HN: Learn Chinese words from movie clips - peterburkimsher
https://pingtype.github.io/movie.html
======
cjy
Very cool. I am currently learning Chinese and have found it hard to find
movie/tv shows that include the pinyin subtitles. This is so much better with
the color coding, formatting and dual translations. Thanks for putting in all
the work and sharing.

~~~
peterburkimsher
Thank you for the encouragement! Where are you studying? Are you learning
traditional or simplified? Is there anything else I can add to my code to help
you?

------
tpaschalis
Well, even though I have no clue about Chinese, this seems like an impressive
amount of work. How long did it take for you to build the whole thing?

~~~
peterburkimsher
Are you interested in other languages? Maybe I can put another dictionary in,
and make a version to help you learn something else.

The keyboard came first; that took about a month, last December. January: I
made an AppleScript to split the characters and add colours for the tones,
from the Unihan character dictionary. February: word splitting. March: porting
to Javascript. April: adding Taiwanese, simplified characters, bopomofo, etc.
May: movie subtitles.

Future: restaurant menus, teaching English from Chinese, song lyrics, other
languages.

------
starwaver
Some of the translation is not 100% correct but not bad! It does look like it
took a lot of work, you got my full respect for that

~~~
peterburkimsher
The translations are from Google Translate, but edited by hand. If there's an
error, please tell me and I'll fix it! There's also a dictionary editor built
in; click the Edit button and see the popup. You can upload your changes to
the server, too.

------
bakeryOnMain
The volume on most of the clips is way too low. Please make the clips louder.
Otherwise, amazing job. :)

~~~
peterburkimsher
I fixed the volume now, and uploaded combined clips for each level to YouTube.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIUS5dz58-4i1ZQF0qouSaQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIUS5dz58-4i1ZQF0qouSaQ)

